# Tex Light Tubes



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Quite some time ago another forum member sent me some light Tex tubing to try out. Today I tried it out with loops on my Bat-1 frame. Nice! I never thought I would like full loops. I only have 10 yards indoors but they shoot great. Good accuracy.

I have the Tex tubes cut to 6" with a 1" x 2 3/4" pouch that I cut. With 3/8" steel I'm getting 188 fps with a 32" draw length. My single (small loops) 1745s get a tiny bit more at 192 fps with 7 1/8" length. This velocity allows me to anchor high on my ear and aim with the top fork at 28-30 feet. I can aim at the bottom of a plastic golf ball for hits. The moderate 192fps gives long life with the 1745s so I'm hoping the Tex tubes will last long too. Draw weight is light with both tube types.

The Tex tubes were fastened to the pouch with short 1745 cuffs They seem to hold fine. I punched two holes in the pouch rather than one wide slot.


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

They last a really long time! Great review!


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

I have tried those too and they were great the only downside you get to like them then they're gone,very hard to restock here in the UK.The upside from that is they led me to 3050 and 2040 amber latex tubes which are a close second to tex tubes IMO today I'm having a great relationship with 2040 amber which I've settled on and are my fav tubes.

Thanks for the review T_S


----------

